#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσκύρωση πρασιάς

## P.A.

Ερευνώντας μια υπόθεση αλλαγής χρήσης, διαπίστωσα ότι το ακίνητο έχει μια εκκρεμότητα από  προσκύρωση πρασιάς και από το τοπογραφικό  ζητούν να τακτοποιηθεί για να προχωρήσει οποιαδήποτε άδεια.

Ο πελάτης μου κατέχει το 1/4 του ακινήτου.

Η πράξη προσκύρωση βγαίνει για όλο ακίνητο ή μπορεί μεμονωμένα να προχωρήσει με φάκελο μόνο για την οριζόντια/ιες ιδιοκτησία/ες του πελάτη?

Εάν αφορά το όλο ακίνητο θα πρέπει όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες να συμφωνήσουν να προχωρήσει ο φάκελος και να είναι έτοιμοι να επιβαρυνθούν με 5.000-6.000 που υπολογίζω πως θα έρθει στον καθένα. Αυτό είναι μάλλον απίθανο αφού μόνο ένας έχει συμφέρον από αυτό.

Με λίγα λόγια η ερώτηση είναι αν πρέπει να προχωρήσουν όλοι μαζί ή μπορεί ο καθένας μόνο για την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία του.

----------

